# LOST- Sawyer Oar on the San Miguel 6/6/15



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Might help to let us know where exactly oar was lost , also I would call Telluride Outdoors and Mild to Wild from Durango, cause they run Species to Norwood alot. Plenty of sharp corners to get hung up on. Hopefully gonna get on this weekend with a big group so will have lots of eyes on the river. Will keep an eye out for sure.


----------



## DirtyHands (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks gunnerman. 

Lost about a mile above Beaver. Have fun this weekend!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Lost my Sawyer in the big mig about five yrs. ago. A friend found it a week later, the counterbalanced handle is now a much smaller diameter than the other oar! Good luck Ben, I'll look this weekend as well.


----------



## DirtyHands (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Scotty!


----------

